
Ask HN: Authorized to work in the US - 8611m
I wanted to know when companies say &quot;Are you authorized to work in the US&quot;, do they mean if I will require future visa sponsorship?<p>I am authorized to work in the US, but I will require visa sponsorship. I am sure there are others who are confused about this.
======
codegeek
By default, only US citizens and Permanent Residents(green card) are
authorized to work for any employer without any sponsorship. So when companies
ask this, it means they want to know if you are one of the 2 or not. Anyone
else requires a work authorization like an EAD or some form of work visa.

------
timewarrior
Say yes if you are Citizen, Green Card holder, any other EAD (H4, pending
I-485), a valid H1 or F1 OPT, you can say YES.

~~~
codegeek
Be careful here. A Valid H1B does not mean "you are authorized to work in the
United States". You are only authorized to work for that current employer. The
new employer will have to file a new one (we call it transfer unofficially but
it really a new application except that it doesn't count against quota etc
like first time)

------
bsvalley
Do you need sponsorship? Yes. That's what it means...

